# Red bump on nose?



## their76 (Aug 8, 2021)

I have a vet appointment, but that is not really easing my anxiety. Anyone have anything similar with their dog? He is 6 years old.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It kind of looks like his histoma, but to be honest I’ve never seen one on that part of the nose.


----------



## their76 (Aug 8, 2021)

This one was from a week ago.















Took him to two vets that have just given him anti inflammation medicine and anti bacterial cream for now. It has gotten redder, but seems smaller?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have no idea if it’s better, or not.
It looks smaller, but more angry in color.
From your other post.
I have to be honest I’ve never looked inside one of my dogs noses. It has gotten up my curiosity, and I’m going to try to look.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Keep in mind my vision is not what it use to be. Shine was nice enough to let me look up her nose. The color was a shade lighter than the outside of the nose, then went to a tan flesh color. I did not see pink.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I checked Jasper’s nose this morning, he’s closer to your dogs age. Has a lighter coat, and nails than Shine.
It does look like there maybe some hint of pink in his nose.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## their76 (Aug 8, 2021)

Thanks for responding so often!

This is his nose this morning. We've been putting entederm on his nose yesterday.

This is his nose this morning. 









Seems like it is getting better.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Could be pyoderma


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It does look less angry in the last picture.
I’m at a loss on this one.
I hope your vet figures it out.


----------

